# New Tower humi and cigars



## kevind1680 (Oct 2, 2008)

New Birthday purchase - Tower humi and my cigars


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

very very nice collection.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

wowwwwwwww im drooling...


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

WOW!!! Nice smokes!!!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thats real nice, i like the setup


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great birthday


----------



## kevind1680 (Oct 2, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i need a humi like that...do you mine how much you paid for that...im in the market for something like that.


----------



## kevind1680 (Oct 2, 2008)

I did alot of research on prices - because everybody that sells towers online has different prices - go to premiumhumidors.com - I chose the tower of power for around $600 dollars and I purchased the moist-n-aire humidifier which works awesome. Shipping can be a little expensive. We phoned our order in and got a reduced shipping. Hope this helps


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

WoW that's a great humi and a fine collection of premium cigars


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Very nice. Probably the only way I will see an Opus X or AVO is in pictures.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats Bodacious Kevin- Ihave the same humi I got on cigarbid-Looks like we have similar tastes in smokes


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

Love that Humi and the cigars.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

One hell of a freaking birthday present!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Now THAT'S a happy birthday. By the looks of it though, you'll need twin towers.:doh:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

What a very happy birthday it is for you.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

WOW! :whoo: and I got a sweater for my last birthday :mumbles: Nice score! :dribble:
Have a happy! :smoke2:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome, Kevin.

Cannot wait to come over to check it out!


----------



## kevind1680 (Oct 2, 2008)

Sure David anytime.


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

Very sharp looking humidor, and some nice sticks as well


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

congrats man. for reals. that thing is a BEAUTY


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome humidor and haul... Some of your guys' stashes amaze me.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Now THAT'S the way to fill the new Humidor. Those look delectible. Looks like a very good quality humidor as well. You, my friend, have great taste.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet looking smokes,awesome humidor congrats.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Sweet setup you got there


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Beautiful Humi like the color. Way to go


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice collection man...awesome humi as well


----------



## Baz (Feb 11, 2009)

Beauty tower and great additional pickups for your inventory...!
Is that 1926 Padron a great smoke...?


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Oingo Boingo that is a good way to spend a lot of cash. Very nice humidor and collection. Enjoy them.


----------



## klipsch (Jan 31, 2009)

As I clicked through the photo's all that came to mind was Holy Shit! Very Nice!!! Happy Birthday to You!


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

klipsch said:


> As I clicked through the photo's all that came to mind was Holy Shit! Very Nice!!! Happy Birthday to You!


:tpd:

:ss :w :ss


----------

